# CO President's Club



## Shanghai (Nov 30, 2010)

With a Select Plus card, one can gain entry into Continental Airlines President's Club Lounges.

Is there a limit on the number of people that can enter with the cardholder?

I will be traveling with my wife, her father and his nurse. Do you think I can get them in the lounge on my card?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not in possession of a Select Plus card, so take my advice with a grain of salt. However, you can generally bring _at most_ one other person who doesn't have status or a premium ticket. Bringing anyone else into the club will probably require day passes for them. Unless the President's club is far better than every club I've ever seen I don't think it would be worth the trouble and expense. For me the best luxury of all is waiting at my own home or hotel and only heading toward the airport when it's actually getting close to departure time. Unfortunately the TSA has been doing their best to remove that option. :angry2:


----------



## jis (Nov 30, 2010)

Your best bet is to call and ask them: 800.322.2640 (6:30 a.m. to 8 p.m. Central Time, Monday through Friday)

Or contact them electronically and ask. See the Contact Us webpage at http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/contact/club/default.aspx

Normally the rule for Presidents Club paid members is family members or 2 additional people. that is why I don't know how to answer your question :unsure:

Also you can see the precise Presidents Club access rules here. My guess is that the Presidents Club member rules will apply for access to Presidents Club for Select Plus card holders. But you will not get access to United or US Airways lounges using the Select Plus card. And forget about the StarGold rules on that page. They are Star Alliance rules and Amtrak is not a member of Star Alliance.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 30, 2010)

drifting slightly off topic would your S+ card give you access to other Star Alliance lounges or United clubs?


----------



## jis (Nov 30, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> drifting slightly off topic would your S+ card give you access to other Star Alliance lounges or United clubs?


I don't think so. The agreement AFAIK is strictly between Amtrak and Continental. Heck even Star Golds do not get access to other clubs unless they are flying international in the itinerary.


----------



## chuljin (Dec 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, only you and your wife, it seems.

You and a (not necessarily related) guest, or you and your wife and children (but not members of both groups, it seems).







(referred to here)


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for the info. Grandpa has a platinum Amex card which I also think works at the lounges.


----------



## jis (Dec 8, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> Thank you for the info. Grandpa has a platinum Amex card which I also think works at the lounges.


As long as you are traveling before the end of September 2011, you should be fine. After September Continental is discontinuing accepting Amex Platinum for access to Presidents Club.


----------

